# How do i get a yellow tail white again?! Help!



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, ive got a pure bred Arab mare 5yrs old, we want to show her in a weeks time but her tail is yellow. We have tried cowboy magic yellow out and a white brightener shampoo but nothing is helping!! Any ideas guys?? X thanks in advance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

It could be the tail isn't a natural white and if that is the case you can't change the color of genetics. 

This one might be an option:

WOW! Equine Mane, Tail and Body Whitener 32 oz. - GregRobert Pet Supplies


----------



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

hi thanks for your suggestion, I will look it up. Her tail was badly urine and field stained last winter.she is dapple grey at the moment but will whiten as she matures. Her tail is black at the top then goes bright white and then about 10" from the bottom is yellow. Its very frustrating as her tail is a lovely length and volume
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

GOOP, from the car section in Wal Mart! I lather my mare's tail and wait about 5 minutes and wash it out. Do remember to condition the tail because the GOOP is a little drying. It also helps on any white hair.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Dishwashing liquid and washing powder. Scrub it in, leave it for a bit, then wash it out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roux - Roux Fanci-Full Temporary Color Rinse White Minx

or 

Roux - Roux Fanci-Full Temporary Color Rinse Ultra White

I wash with a brightening shampoo, condition, rinse with Mrs. White's Laundry Bluing (just a little in the rinse water goes a LOOOOONG way, you can turn the tail blue), then I spray in WOW. To finish, I use White Minx or Ultra White Minx and brush out when dry. 









In this pic I used everything but the White Minx on her tail. 









For this pic I used everything, including White Minx. Her tail was always just FILTHY and wouldn't come up past a certain shade of yellow no matter what I did.


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a pure white (faded from grey) arab gelding. I always use White N' Bright on his whole body and it works wonders. 








It really takes patience to get a yellow tail white again. You may have to wash it multiple times, but in the end it is worth it. after you wash her tail tie it up in a tail bag when trailering her/before the show so that she doesn't dirty it up again.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

HA, HA--EVERY horse shampoo manufacturer would like to talk to you about this!
The old standby used to be "Blue Wonder" shampoo, but I'm sure that people here have their favorites. I do not own any whites or greys or paints...so I can't help you. =b


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wonder Blue has been around for a VERY long time...it was THE shampoo to use back in the 80s for any color horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I found that Greased Lightning worked quite well but *DONT* get it on the dock and wear gloves. You need to leave it on a few minutes then rinse really well
I've not had such a bad yellow tail problem with Willow since I stopped using de-tangler on it.


----------



## JessDestroyMe (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a very messy leopard spot appy and have always sworn by pro:voke touch of silver to brighten not only her coat, but remove nasty wee stains on her tail as well as tone my own hair, haven't actually found a horse product to compete!


----------



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks everyone, ive washed it again today with the cowboy magic stuff, seems to be lightning slightly? Someone suggested lemon juice on the tail? Im just concerned this may attract more flys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CraziHorsies (Oct 9, 2013)

My Quarter Horse x Arabian horse had a VERY yellow tail on him and I just used sunlight soap and dishwashing liquid which works wonders!! His tail is now VERY white


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

GOOP or Mane and Tail has a great spray on shampoo that whitens.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I started using Orvus a couple months ago and love it. It works better than any horse-specific shampoo I've tried (including Quic Silver). The only downside IMO is that it's unscented, so my horse doesn't smell as good as he looks ;-)


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

tlkng1 said:


> It could be the tail isn't a natural white and if that is the case you can't change the color of genetics.
> 
> This one might be an option:
> 
> WOW! Equine Mane, Tail and Body Whitener 32 oz. - GregRobert Pet Supplies


Sounds like Jay; he was dark grey when he was young, and now he's really light, but his tail hasn't caught up yet!


----------

